# DI Resin



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

Yesterday I visited a LFS to pick up replacment filters for my RO DI unit. 
Instead of getting the replacement cartridge for the DI I opted to get the pouch.
Get it home, change out the DI, fill the cartridge and the pouch only fills 3/4 of the cartridge....
It is my understanding that it should be packed in to the top.
Am I wrong?
Now I have 3/4 resin at the top of the cartridge and the bottom is empty... 
Thoughts?
Thanks in advance. 
MP


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I do not know if it should be full, but BRS and some other replacement pouches fill complete cartridge. It even says, that resin should be pushed inside a much as possible.
This time my unit from maxwater has horizontal DI cartridge and it full just a 3/4.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Vertically, it doesn't have to be packed as water will flow upwards evenly.

Horizontally it has to be packed. Water will take the path of least resistance in the void space. If you can, reposition it vertically.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

wtac said:


> Vertically, it doesn't have to be packed as water will flow upwards evenly.
> 
> Horizontally it has to be packed. Water will take the path of least resistance in the void space. If you can, reposition it vertically.


thanks Wilson. will do it next DI change

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

Thnx guys. 
Just wanted to make sure. 
It was just odd to empty a packed cartridge to add 3/4 media.
I thought the bag was missing product lol


----------

